# Looking for info on a vintage Leica



## Jeremy Z (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I got an email from my grandpa referencing a Leica C3.  He said that my grandma got it as a surprise gift for him secondhand.

Looking on google, I don't think it was a C3.  Do you all have any idea which camera he might've been talking about?

Maybe a IIIc?  Maybe a III?  Maybe an M3?  The M3 looks too modern, as I think this would have been some time in the 1940s.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 27, 2007)

From this page, it looks like he is talking about a IIIc.

Now, to see how much they go for nowadays. A pretty penny, I bet....


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe have them describe the wording on it and on the lens. That could help. Also a serial number will help.


----------

